
Python and Django vs. Ruby and Rails - snake117
http://hackwrite.com/posts/python-and-django-vs-ruby-and-rails/
======
babayega2
Awesome. Thanks. It's clearly why I love Django.

------
claudiug
that was an ugly, unfair review against ruby.

